# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Mανια

## Snowball99

Ειμαι σε φαση μανιας δεν μπορω να μεινω ακινητη,ειμαι φοβερα νευρικη ,μιλαω συνεχεια,θελω συνεχεια να τρωω,μου φταινε ολα.Εχω πιεστει.Παιρνω ηδη zyprexa και δεν ειχα καποιο επεισοδιο τοσους μηνες.Ο γιατρος λυπει σε αδεια και τα νευρα μου εχουν σπασει.

----------


## george1520

Εχει γίνει κατι αυτές τις μέρες που μπορεί να σε στρεσαρε;

----------


## Snowball99

> Εχει γίνει κατι αυτές τις μέρες που μπορεί να σε στρεσαρε;


 Είναι πολλά μαζεμένα ανεργία,δυσκολίες στο σπίτι και έξω.Τωρα είμαι λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## george1520

> Τωρα είμαι λίγο καλύτερα.


Χαίρομαι για αυτό. Καλο είναι να κάνεις μια συζήτηση με τον γιατρό σου τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις όταν όλο αυτό που περνάς γίνεται εντονότερο. Κάνεις ψυχανάλυση;

----------


## Snowball99

> Χαίρομαι για αυτό. Καλο είναι να κάνεις μια συζήτηση με τον γιατρό σου τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις όταν όλο αυτό που περνάς γίνεται εντονότερο. Κάνεις ψυχανάλυση;


Mου εχει γινει λαθος διαγνωση για σχιζοφρενεια ενω πολυ απλα εχουν μαθει στην πολη μου οτι νοσηλευτικα και με κοροιδευουν.Κανεις δεν με πιστευει πριν λιγο πηγα με τον πατερα μου σε μια ταβερνα και μια παρεα ενω δεν εδεινα σημασια αρχισε να με βριζει στα αγγλικα ο πατερας μου να μην καταλαβαινει κι εγω να συγκρατουμε μην τους πεταξω κανενα ποτηρι στο κεφαλι

----------


## george1520

> Mου εχει γινει λαθος διαγνωση για σχιζοφρενεια ενω πολυ απλα εχουν μαθει στην πολη μου οτι νοσηλευτικα και με κοροιδευουν.Κανεις δεν με πιστευει πριν λιγο πηγα με τον πατερα μου σε μια ταβερνα και μια παρεα ενω δεν εδεινα σημασια αρχισε να με βριζει στα αγγλικα ο πατερας μου να μην καταλαβαινει κι εγω να συγκρατουμε μην τους πεταξω κανενα ποτηρι στο κεφαλι


Μάθαμε να δείχνουμε με το δάχτυλο μας τους άλλους και να κρίνουμε και την καμπούρα μας δεν την κοιτάμε. Να τους αγνοείς. Άνθρωποι που κοροϊδεύουν ένα τοσο σοβαρό θέμα είναι το λιγότερο γελοίοι.

----------


## YokoChoco

Αυτοί που σε κοροιδεύουν πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι για να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον έχουν σοβαρό ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα.
Όταν κοροιδεύουμε άλλους το κάνουμε για να τους μειώσουμε και να καλύψουμε δικά μας κόμπλεξ. Πρόβλημα έχουν τα
άτομα αυτά μην δίνεις σημασία.
Προσπάθησε να μην πίνεις καθολου καφέ και ενεργειακά ποτά γιατί σου ''ανεβάζουν'' την διάθεση.

----------

